# Long Island, NY trainer or puppy classes recommendations?



## Jeanne (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi. I have a 9 week old golden retriever and I would like to enroll her in puppy kindergarden. I live in long island on the north shore. Any recommendations? I also would like to have a trainer work with us at home. Any great trainers anyone can recommend in long island, ny?


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

We trained at Happy Dog Training at Huntington, Ellen is a good trainer to start with.


----------

